
Global warming 'not real' claims Weather Channel founder - rubikscube
http://www.express.co.uk/news/nature/526191/Climate-change-is-a-lie-global-warming-not-real-claims-weather-channel-founder
======
Randgalt
And now the demonization of him shall commence.

